# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 02/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật của Didau hôm nay sẽ gửi đến bạn khuyến mãi hấp dẫn của các chặn bay.

*Nội địa*

Didau kiểm tra được một số chặng có giá cực kỳ tốt cho khoảng thời gian 27/02 - 04/03

*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:00, 07:30, 08:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  28/02, 01/03 --> 03/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  29/02: 1.280.000 VND  *  04/03: 950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: 1.450.000 VND  *  28/02, 04/03: 1.280.000 VND  *  29/02: 03/03:  1.100.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 07:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: 1.100.000 VND  *  28/02 --> 01/03, 03/03, 04/03:  800.000 VND  *  02/03: 1.000.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: hết vé  *  28/02  --> 03/03: 800.000 VND  *  04/03: 1.100.000 VND*Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:05, 06:40, 09:50, 10:10, 10:45, 11:05, 13:40, 06:05*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: hết vé  *  28/02, 02/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  29/02, 01/03, 03/03: 900.000 VND  *  04/03: 800.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02, 04/03: hết vé  *  28/02 --> 01/03, 03/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  02/03: 800.000 VND
*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:30, 08:15, 08:40, 09:05, 12:05, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: 2.100.000 VND  *  28/02: 1.900.000 VND  *  29/02, 01/03, 03/03: 1.700.000 VND  *  02/03, 04/03:  1.500.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: 2.100.000 VND  *  28/02: 1.900.000 VND  *  29/02, 01/03, 03/03: 1.700.000 VND  *  02/03, 04/03:  1.500.000 VND*Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]* 
*Giờ khởi hành*: 06:15, 09:10, 17:00*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: hết vé  *  28/02 --> 29/02: 4.600.000 VND  *  01/03 --> 04/03: 2.100.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: hết vé  *  28/02 --> 04/03: 2.100.000 VND
*Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 08:00, 14:20, 22:10*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: 1.450.000 VND *  28/02 --> 02/03: 1.100.000 VND  *  03/03: 780.000 VND  *  04/03: 950.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: 2.600.000 VND  *  28/02 --> 01/03: 1.600.000 VND  *  02/03, 04/03:  1.450.000 VND  *   03/03:  1.600.000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*



*Jetstar*

*Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:05, 10:05, 10:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: 1.600.000 VND  *  28/02 --> 03/03: 1.340.000 VND  *  04/03: 1.470.000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: 1.730.000 VND  *  28/02 --> 02/03: 1.340.000 VND  *  03/03: 1.080.000 VND  *  04/03: 1.210.000 VND
*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*VietJet Air*

*Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]*
*Giờ khởi hành*: 16:15, 06:15, 11:15*Giá vé*:
_Lượt đi_: 27/02: hết vé  *  28/02, 03/03, 04/03: 1,350,000 VND  *  29/02, 01/03 --> 02/03: 1,500,000 VND_Lượt về_: 27/02: 1,950,000 VND  *  28/02 --> 01/03, 03/03: 1,500,000 VND  *  02/03, 04/03: 1,650,000 VND*Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay*


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế*

*Air Asia*

Khuyến mãi “2 to go” của Air Asia cho các chuyến bay đến Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur và Jakarta từ Hà Nội/Tp.HCM cho nhóm khách có 2 người cùng đi.

*Tp.HCM - Bangkok: 119$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 302$

*Tp.HCM - Jakarta: 159$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 332$

*Hà Nội - Kuala Lumpur: 149$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 340$

*Hà Nội - Bangkok: 119$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 302$

*Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 119$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 280$

* Điều khoản:

Thời gian bay: 22/02 - 30/04/2012.Thời hạn đặt vé: từ nay đến 26/02/2012.Giá vé khuyến mãi trên là giá bao gồm cho cả 2 khách.Giá vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay và một số ngày mà hãng quy định.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Tiger Airways*

*Tp.HCM - Singapore: 20$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 114$Thời gian bay: 1/ 3 - 31/7/2012

*Hà Nội - Singapore: 71$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 209$Thời gian bay: 23/2 - 31/10/2012

* Điều khoản:Thời hạn đặt vé: đến 22/2/2012Giá vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Vietnam Airlines*

*Tp.HCM - Hong Kong: 327$*

*Hà Nội - Hong Kong: 389$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 1126$



*Hãy thử khám phá và trải nghiệm độc đáo tại Bahrain*

Bahrain - một quốc đảo không biên giới và đuợc coi là 1 trong 15 quốc gia hình thành nên “cái nôi của nhân loại” ở Trung Đông. Một quốc gia hiện đại nhưng có một bản sắc văn hóa Vùng vịnh rõ rệt với những thánh đường Hồi Giáo, pháo đài Qalat Al Bahrain được UNESCO công nhận di sản văn hóa thế giới hay đi shopping trong các khu trung tâm thương mại và các chợ truyền thống.
Hãng hàng không quốc gia Bahrain – Gulf Air đưa ra mức giá khá tốt so với các hãng hàng không khác.

*Tp.HCM - Bahrain: 650$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 945$

* Hà Nội - Bahrain: 650$*

Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 943$

Quá cảnh: Bangkok

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG*


Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 27/02 - 04/03/2012Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.

----------


## vemaybayhoalu

Thật dễ dàng đặt vé máy bay giá rẻ.
Đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ Hoa Lư luôn cập nhật chương trình khuyến mãi trên website
Với mong muốn đem đến dịch vụ tốt nhất, đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ quận 3:


Giao vé miễn phíLàm việc 24/7Xuất vé tại chỗ và giao vé ngay

----------

